# What other forums do you post on?



## midnightlouise (Mar 24, 2006)

I don't have many, but I thought it would be interesting to see what other forums you guys like.  Mine are mostly really geeky, but what can I say? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So mine are MUA, the LJ MAC Community, LUSH International, Xanga, used to post every now & then on Mugglenet chat before it closed down & sometimes Star Wars.  I'm registered on a few others, but I never post so I didn't bother mentioning it...


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 24, 2006)

jus a few for me: specktra (of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..) LJ mac community, LJ mac_sistahs community, and now the LUSH usa forum


----------



## SonRisa (Mar 24, 2006)

I used to post and mod for a bunch of html help sites . . . Now it's just, LJ, deviantart.com, myspace and sometimes paxed.com and migente.com.


----------



## user3 (Mar 24, 2006)

MUA, Swaptawk, sometimes on different ones in LJ, Icompact (but not often), IamTan, and one of my faves which I have sadly been neglecting since I've been so busy  is The Future of faces.


----------



## luvme4me (Mar 24, 2006)

Lime-light.org, jjb and jessica style can you guys posts links to the other forums? I would luv to check it out!


----------



## prppygrl69 (Mar 24, 2006)

Ehh i post on some myspace groups,even though some of the people can get rude.I've been wanting to post on LJ for the longest,but i'm scared lol ::runs n hides:: I love make up talk.MACgoddess is a mod there and she is sooo sweet
I saved the BEST for last.....

DEFFINATLY The Future of Faces....I love Lisa and her site...it's AWESOME.


----------



## Pushpa (Mar 24, 2006)

ooo i just signed up for devient art but still have to make a profile :/

i love going on there

but here thats all basically and some honda forums hehehehe i like my car


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks ladies, love having you on TFOF
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I post on sooo many when I have time...besides being admin and owning TFOF, I post on MUA, here, MUT, Kevyn Aucoin, livejournal, myspace, and when it's summertime you can always find me on the C4 forums for UK Big Brother cos yes, I'm a saddo and I watch it on live feed and post like a madwoman there! Also the Digital Spy BBUK forum but not as much as the C4. Also my sister in law has a forum for unsigned bands in the UK called Taranis Productions and I'm a mod there...ok I THINK that's it


----------



## user2 (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm on Specktra (my home site LOL), LJ mac_cosmetics and macsaleswap and on a German beauty forum called www.beautyboard.de


----------



## user3 (Mar 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvme4me* 
_Lime-light.org, jjb and jessica style can you guys posts links to the other forums? I would luv to check it out!_

 

Sure
http://www.icompact.com/
http://community.livejournal.com/mac_cosmetics/
http://www.iamtan.com/
http://pub46.ezboard.com/bswaptawk
http://community.livejournal.com/mac_goeswild/
http://community.livejournal.com/makeup_theme/
http://futureoffaces.proboards44.com/index.cgi


Some of them you have to be member to see it.


----------



## user3 (Mar 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *circusflavouredgum* 
_Thanks ladies, love having you on TFOF
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I post on sooo many when I have time...besides being admin and owning TFOF, I post on MUA, here, MUT, Kevyn Aucoin, livejournal, myspace, and when it's summertime you can always find me on the C4 forums for UK Big Brother cos yes, I'm a saddo and I watch it on live feed and post like a madwoman there! Also the Digital Spy BBUK forum but not as much as the C4. Phewww that's all I can think of._

 

You have a kiss ass forum!
I feel so bad that I have not been around much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've just been so busy. Things are slowing down so I'll be there more often.


----------



## moonrevel (Mar 24, 2006)

These days it's mostly just here and occasionally at the lj MAC community.  I used to spend HOURS on the Tool forums, but I've stopped.  I am a serial lurker on fark, the LUSH NA forum and MUA (the latter usually lasts about five minutes before I get frustrated at the layout!).


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 24, 2006)

I used to post heaps on this awesome (very nerdy) Ezboard one called 'The Ponderers Guild' but they're closing it down. I lived for their book discussion section, called 'the Library'.

I'm also on one for issues of abuse & trauma, and some of the psychological problems associated.

Omg, Lisa, you own TFOF?! That's awesome! I'm definitely going to have to check it out! Though admittedly, I don't want to get addicted to any other boards, I spend enough time here as it is!


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Mar 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_You have a kiss ass forum!
I feel so bad that I have not been around much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've just been so busy. Things are slowing down so I'll be there more often._

 
Ness, I've missed you on there
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I know you're busy. I'll be happy when you're back! I don't know if you meant kick ass not kiss ass it made me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_ 
Omg, Lisa, you own TFOF?! That's awesome! I'm definitely going to have to check it out! Though admittedly, I don't want to get addicted to any other boards, I spend enough time here as it is!_

 
Gemz, 

Let me know if you join and we'll give you a big happy welcome!


----------



## tiff (Mar 25, 2006)

Does anyone know if there is a Stila forum?


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 26, 2006)

I post at Laundromatic.net, my LiveJournal and occasionally communities there and SwapTawk.


----------



## Butterfly Princess (Mar 26, 2006)

I post on here and at Vogue.com.au.


----------



## Padmita (Mar 26, 2006)

beautyjunkies.de, Pure Luxe (and sometimes Monave) Delphi Forum, MUA


----------



## tiff (Mar 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Butterfly Princess* 
_I post on here and at Vogue.com.au._

 
I always read Vogue au but am unable to post on there, is that because I'm in the UK, do you know?


----------



## Shanti (Mar 28, 2006)

Fashion18 [frequently], MUA. That's it. I joined a Dahv forum for the hell of it but I barely ever go there. I come here once a week or so.


----------



## pucci (Mar 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tiff* 
_I always read Vogue au but am unable to post on there, is that because I'm in the UK, do you know?_

 
If you are a new member on Vogue you need to have I think 5 posts approved by moderators before they are posted in the thread. Once you reach your 5 approve posts your posts will be instant in the future.


----------



## LatinaRose (Apr 3, 2006)

love thefashionspot.com


----------



## Urbana (Apr 6, 2006)

here and vogue spain

http://foros.vogue.es/


----------



## Butterfly Princess (Apr 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tiff* 
_I always read Vogue au but am unable to post on there, is that because I'm in the UK, do you know?_

 
I know there are people on there that are from different countries so that shouldn't be a prob. Have you registered? If I remember correctly you have to use a email that isn't free so for e.g. not hotmail or msn. But don't quote me on that cause I may be wrong.


----------



## MagickalGoddess (Apr 17, 2006)

http://forums.vogue.com.au/
http://www.thefashionspot.com/?referrerid=10583 
www.makeupalley.com
http://www.fashion-forums.com/


----------



## MagickalGoddess (Apr 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tiff* 
_I always read Vogue au but am unable to post on there, is that because I'm in the UK, do you know?_

 
What e-mail address are you using? If you're using hotmail it won't work, because you can't use free email address's anymore. But apparently there are a few that will work…

HTH


----------



## tiff (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks for replying, its not a hotmail address or any other free one. I've emailed them via the link at the bottom of the forum twice but had no reply. So frustrating!


----------



## joytheobscure (Apr 19, 2006)

I post here and makeup board on aol, I also post (and have for five and a half years) on the aol baby circles.   I am trying not to be quite as addicted as I once was.


----------



## asnbrb (Apr 19, 2006)

I post on here, myspace and a forum called stiffedagain.net that's for people who work/used to work in the food service industry.


----------



## Nightshayde (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm a Vogue Australia girl too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I lurk on MUA


----------



## faerie_bel (Apr 19, 2006)

http://forums.vogue.com.au
http://www.latherrinseclick.com

I used to post on MUA but now I just lurk ;-)


----------

